# Problems with Prehungs?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

loneframer said:


> We had a professional caulker on the job last week. He's been doing it since he got out of school. 20 plus years. :blink: He had some great stories about working in Atlantic City, 40 floors up.:shutup: At 40 floors, I doubt he was being very meticulous about his beads.:laughing: He did some of the prisons in this area too. Who cares if the inmates are happy with the work.:w00t: Lifes troubles have to work on you when your caulking for 8 hours straight though.:sad:



I hate caulking one or two windows let alone whole buildings everyday!:laughing: It always takes me longer to caulk stuff than it does to install it.


Good video oldfrt!:laughing:


Gus, wow! that is so freaking true, I think I fit every one of those:laughing:




Dave


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

loneframer said:


> We had a professional caulker on the job last week.


 
ah thats how you make your stuff look so good:whistling


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> ah thats how you make your stuff look so good:whistling


Haven't you ever noticed that most of us that don't mind posting pictures of work generally don't have any close up shots?

A little caulk and a little distance and everything looks better.:laughing:

Most of Lone's pics are from across the friggin street.:whistling 

Not that that is bad thing or nothin.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Caulking for me is very hit and miss. Sometimes I can do it well, and other times........ "Oh well"
Either way, I end up with it on my shirt and pants.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Warren said:


> Caulking for me is very hit and miss. Sometimes I can do it well, and other times........ "Oh well"
> Either way, I end up with it on my shirt and pants.


I know what I've been known to do, I'll have a rag with caulking on it and put it in my coat pocket while I'm caulking, next thing you know caulking is in my pocket on my pants, coat pretty much everything else!:laughing:



Dave


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> ah thats how you make your stuff look so good:whistling


 That's funny Tom, but I don't caulk any of the Azek I do. He was there to caulk the precast caps on the stone walls.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i knew that Lone i was just kidding

i never caulk mine either:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> Haven't you ever noticed that most of us that don't mind posting pictures of work generally don't have any close up shots?
> 
> A little caulk and a little distance and everything looks better.:laughing:
> 
> ...


 How close should I get?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i knew that Lone i was just kidding
> 
> i never caulk mine either:shifty:


 I knew you were kidding Tom. Me an' you, we mates. We don't need no stinkin' caulk.:laughing:


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

loneframer said:


> How close should I get?


About three thousand miles closer to the Pacific Ocean should just about do it.arty:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i lied....ive caulked ...my trim:sweatdrop:before


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

When i was in high school i worked making store fixtures for all kinds of big name department stores. Made $4.25. Highest wage was like $7 back in '96. We were eating lunch in my car one day the 2 guys running the CNC and slide saw were passing a joint back and forth in their car. The monotony of it was enough to drive someone to the nut house. Either we we cutting hundreds of pieces of bed moulding or sanding and polishes finishes for hours on end. Had a buddy cut his finger off on the chop saw one day. Turned around he was gone, was like wtf. Seen couple spots of blood but didnt think much. Called him later he was in the hospital. :blink: 

Thats when they realized we were only 16 and 17 and we werent supposed to use any power tools. :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Gus Dering said:


> About three thousand miles closer to the Pacific Ocean should just about do it.arty:


 Trust me, I'm more likable 3000 miles away.:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i lied....ive caulked ...my trim:sweatdrop:before


 I ain't mad atcha Tom. I was forced to stay away from caulk because of the beach sand along the coast. I haven't found a caulk yet that's not a magnet for it.:thumbsup:


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

What a crap job!
They are productive workers though.
I do feel sorry for the guys doing that. I would not last past lunch.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

thanks Lonei almost always paint my pvc so i caulk [if necessary] after priming


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> thanks Lonei almost always paint my pvc so i caulk [if necessary] after priming


 If it's getting paint, by all means, caulk as desired.:thumbsup:


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Many, many years ago, I was the lead cutter in a cabinet shop that built for cheap track houses. You know, the particle board cabinets with the vinyl wood grain. It was a union job and I made all of $ 3.50/hr. Needless to say, 1 month was about all I could handle. I moved from that job to digging post holes for $ 5.00 per/hour. Those were the days.

You need those kinds of experience to appreciate where you are today.


----------

